# Well I finally did it!!!



## 14727 (Jun 25, 2005)

I broke down today and decided to buy the IBS Audio 100 program. At this point I have school 5 days a week work 3 days a week with no days off and i am beginning to get severly stressed out so i am thinking this can't hurt. I know alot of older ppl have tried these but have any younger ppl in here tried them???


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

I liked Lucinda Basset's Attacking Anxiety program.


----------



## 21810 (Nov 10, 2005)

Having 8 days in your week must be quite stressful


----------



## 14727 (Jun 25, 2005)

LOL yeah well what can I say I am good like that!!!... I have school Monday thru Friday and work Friday through Saturday so on Fridays I am gone from 10am -11pm Fridays are my favourite LOL.. I like to torture myself i guess!!!


----------



## 14727 (Jun 25, 2005)

angst- I bought the Micheal Mahoney IBS Audio 100 program... I heard some good stuff about it and my IBS is purely anxiety related, have no problems at home no matter what i eat, so hopefully this works!!!


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Hi, michael mahonys program is excellent! You won't be disappointed!If you need more help with it, post for me here or for Marilyn over the at the CBT and HT forum in "coping tools" area on the forum.Nikki xx


----------

